# You could have only 1 product for your lawn?



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

If you could only have 1 product for your lawn, which would it be? And why?


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

H2O!


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

Since I know the above is cheating, my newbie mind thinks that some sort of basic fertilizer might be my choice. I have a feeling though, with what I know about this hobby thus far, that we are basically battling mother nature every step of the way and different types of intervention will be necessary fairly frequently.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Mower.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Trugreen


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

PGR


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think you need to make the question a little bit more specific. As for product, which I assume is something that you would need to buy in addition to caring for your lawn other than mowing and watering, I would say Urea 46-0-0 would be my one product I would have since with that I can fix damn near anything in the lawn with enough time and water. Second would be PGR as that is just a game changer in my mind when it comes to mowing the lawn let alone all the fringe benefits.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

Man, I have really got to look into PGR. I read that centipede should only need to be mowed once a week, but mine is definitely growing much faster. It should really be more like 1.5 times a week, but I can only make time to do it on a Saturday or a Sunday. It's always overgrown by the time I can mow it.


----------



## Lot-A-Sap (Jul 13, 2018)

Pre emergent 
My logic is that if I can keep the weeds from starting my cultural practices can make up for the lack of other products. Mow often and at an appropriate height for your cultivar while returning the clippings . Water appropriately.
That being said, I would recommend I few other products to go along with it.


----------



## BubbaGrumpus (Jun 17, 2019)

Compost tumbler.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Super Juice


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

Roundup. Kills almost everything but the Bermuda.


----------



## ingotte (Jul 29, 2020)

Living in Central Florida I would say liquid Humic Acid/Sea Kelp into my Backpack Sprayer.

This mixture counts as one. &#129315;


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Prodiamine


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Regrading so that water on the north face of the house runs away from the house - would entail a new driveway, because stupid.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think you need to make the question a little bit more specific. As for product, which I assume is something that you would need to buy in addition to caring for your lawn other than mowing and watering, I would say Urea 46-0-0 would be my one product I would have since with that I can fix damn near anything in the lawn with enough time and water. Second would be PGR as that is just a game changer in my mind when it comes to mowing the lawn let alone all the fringe benefits.


Urea scares the heck out of me. Never tried as I've heard it can burn the grass pretty good. Should I be less fearful?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Based on what I have done this year.

Pre-emergent - I haven't had to do a blanket spray yet. I've spot sprayed some nutsedge but could have easily pulled it. I've pulled a few dozen spurges and a few other things over the last 2 months. The crabgrass is starting to go full on in the hood but most appears to be getting cut before it goes to seed. I have none.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Wfrobinette said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > I think you need to make the question a little bit more specific. As for product, which I assume is something that you would need to buy in addition to caring for your lawn other than mowing and watering, I would say Urea 46-0-0 would be my one product I would have since with that I can fix damn near anything in the lawn with enough time and water. Second would be PGR as that is just a game changer in my mind when it comes to mowing the lawn let alone all the fringe benefits.
> ...


It shouldn't as long as you are smart about it 

If you are putting it through a spreader just make sure you water it in shortly after to let it dissolve so it isn't sitting on the leaf blade as dew alone will dissolve it overnight. If you are spraying it, you either need to spray it with enough carrier(water) so that it isn't concentrated enough to burn the tips or you can water it in afterwards to help dilute it off the leaf blades. Usually the worst case scenario is you burn some leaf tips of the lawn and you can usually mow those away in 1 or 2 mowings. You learn from your mistakes and move on trying not to repeat them. :thumbup:


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Wfrobinette I used .5 pounds of Nitrogen per 1,000 square feet a week of UREA using a drop spreader during my grow in.

Like @Mightyquinn said as long as you water it in you should be ok.

The only time I had fertilizer burn was when I didn't water properly or occasionally I would drop to much UREA in one spot with my spreader.


----------



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> I think you need to make the question a little bit more specific. As for product, which I assume is something that you would need to buy in addition to caring for your lawn other than mowing and watering, I would say Urea 46-0-0 would be my one product I would have since with that I can fix damn near anything in the lawn with enough time and water. Second would be PGR as that is just a game changer in my mind when it comes to mowing the lawn let alone all the fringe benefits.


I'm with you on urea. It's versatile enough to fertilize as well as burn anything you put it on :lol: .


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

These are all some great answers. Definitely have some new things to look into. Hopefully we all do :thumbup:



Mightyquinn said:


> I think you need to make the question a little bit more specific. As for product, which I assume is something that you would need to buy in addition to caring for your lawn other than mowing and watering, I would say Urea 46-0-0 would be my one product I would have since with that I can fix damn near anything in the lawn with enough time and water. Second would be PGR as that is just a game changer in my mind when it comes to mowing the lawn let alone all the fringe benefits.


LOL. Good point. Originally meant anything other than nature, and anything other than what you might find on a startup lawn mowing companies truck :roll:


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Pre-emergent. First season with a weed free lawn after learning about when to put it down right here. Game changer!


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Well to answer my own question i have to split this up into 2 parts.
St. Aug is known to really thrive when its obstacles are removed.

1) Things that kill the lawn
- Fungus (can literally wipe out the entire yard)
- Insects (if the grass get thick enough, should be able to resist this. Also my grass is floratam and even though the chinch bug resistance it comes with is slowly going away, its still there, somewhat)
- Weeds (if i pull 5 weeds a day, maybe be able to catchup in a year?)

2) Things that improve the lawn
- Good cultural practices (free)
- Fertilizer/Compost/Etc (can get N from rain)
- Seaweed/Humic Acids (hmmmm, might be some Epsom salt in the closet, lol)

It was a really a tossup between Fungicide & Pre-M. But im going to have to go Fungicide on this one. Reason is once a fungus like take-all-root-rot grabs hold, its pretty much good bye lawn.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

BubbaGrumpus said:


> Compost tumbler.


Yeah im definitely looking into getting one of these. Its like the roller that spreads the compost evenly across the lawn?


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Ammonium Nitrate is the one that will really burn your lawn. But if your still concerned you can always try doing split apps as well.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

For a small lawn, a liquid 16-4-8 such as the one offered by Growth Products. A great all around fertilizer with micros if I didn't get to choose anything else.

For anything larger probably Dimension or Barricade. Small lawns I could hand pull weeds, but need that pre-em as things get bigger.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If I could have one thing, it would be a broad spectrum Nematicide/Miticide/Insecticide. Diazinon 4 E Nothing else matters if there is a latent Nematode issue. Weeds can be removed manually or the lawn mowed so short that weeds cannot survive. The thinning of grass by Nematode damage is what opens the lawn to weeds in the first place.


----------



## corydallas (Jun 18, 2020)

Wfrobinette said:


> Based on what I have done this year.
> 
> Pre-emergent - I haven't had to do a blanket spray yet. I've spot sprayed some nutsedge but could have easily pulled it. I've pulled a few dozen spurges and a few other things over the last 2 months. The crabgrass is starting to go full on in the hood but most appears to be getting cut before it goes to seed. I have none.


Good thing you didn't decide to pull the nutsedge. That's a recipe for disaster. You'll never get all the nutlets and it will kick the spread into high gear,


----------



## jal (May 30, 2020)

Greendoc said:


> If I could have one thing, it would be a broad spectrum Nematicide/Miticide/Insecticide. Diazinon 4 E Nothing else matters if there is a latent Nematode issue. Weeds can be removed manually or the lawn mowed so short that weeds cannot survive. The thinning of grass by Nematode damage is what opens the lawn to weeds in the first place.


Do you only apply this when you see a problem? Or is it applied on a regular basis if you have zoysia?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

corydallas said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > Based on what I have done this year.
> ...


I agree on the nutsedge pulling but I've found that even spraying doesn't get it all especially if this stuff has been growing in the area for years. From what I have read these thjings can stay dormant in the soil for years then all of sudden popup.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> If I could have one thing, it would be a broad spectrum Nematicide/Miticide/Insecticide. Diazinon 4 E Nothing else matters if there is a latent Nematode issue. Weeds can be removed manually or the lawn mowed so short that weeds cannot survive. The thinning of grass by Nematode damage is what opens the lawn to weeds in the first place.


Is diazinon 4e better than the bifenthrin/cypermethrin, etc insecticides?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Way better by far. Grubs, Sod Webworm, and Nematodes all controlled by one product. Also controlled, Bermuda Mite and Zoysia Mite. When it was legal to apply, it was incredibly cheap.


----------

